# 2001 Pathfinder Transmission Cooler Question



## htyper96 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello All

I have a 2001 Pathfinder with the 3.5 motor. I will be pulling a 18 foot boat from Montana back to California. After doing lots of research in the forum I have concluded the smart thing to do is get a transmission cooler. Question 1: the Pathfinder comes with a transmission cooler already but apperentyly its no good and clogs? Is it not up to this task? Keep in mind there are lots of Mountains and hills on this drive. Question 2: From the stuff I have seen I am disconecting lines near the radiator is that right? I have read the instructions that keep getting posted but wish they were a little more in depth. Anyone have experience with this year that could offer a little more insight? Question 3: Why do I keep seeing stuff about tranmission cooler and oil cooler together? Are they the same thing, I wouldn't think so but I have to ask. Last Question: So I look on etrailer.com where I just oredered all the hitch and stuff at their tranmission coolers. The cheap one is not rated worth anything all the way up to the most expensive one that is rated at 5000 pounds for towing, if I went with a mid priced one is it going to do the job? Are any of them better than the stock one or is there a point where the stock one is better than the cheap ones. I also see a Fludine heavy duty listed on ebay that is like $40 shipped. I know this brand and trust it is of good quality. Any thoughts? Last thing is I know I can't spell so please forgive. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You need to pay more attention to what year vehicle you're reading about. The bad trans coolers were on the 87-95 WD21's. From 96-up R50 to R51 I haven't heard a single complaint about trans coolers.


----------



## htyper96 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah got it, so I could assume from your your post that I do not need a transmission cooler given my situation? Anyone else out there that can help?


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

I have an 01 Pathy and tow a 3500 lb boat I added a transmission cooler. The cooler does not replace the existing one but adds to it. After the transmission fluid flows through the radiator, I passed it through the auxilliary cooler. I believe this is a worthwhile modification as the coolers are inexpensive and easy to install, think I paid $50 or so for mine. Much cheaper than a tranmission rebuild. I also change my transmission fluid more often than prescribed, more cheap insurance.

There are a few pics in the link in my signiture. If you have any questions, ask away.


----------



## htyper96 (Apr 8, 2007)

So the automatic transmission fluid runs throught the radiator? Also when you top off your transmission fluid where do you do that at, the manual is unclear. Do you tow with the over drive off? How do your brakes handle the towing load? Thank you for the help!


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

htyper96 said:


> So the automatic transmission fluid runs throught the radiator? Also when you top off your transmission fluid where do you do that at, the manual is unclear. Do you tow with the over drive off? How do your brakes handle the towing load? Thank you for the help!


The auto transmission dipstick is on the passenger side of the engine compartment close to the firewall. I always tow with OD off, your transmission will run cooler. My trailer has surge brakes, so I've never had trouble stopping. However, I don't tow in the mountains, most of my lengthy trips are from GA to FL. Most states require trailer brakes if the trailer is over a certain weight.


----------

